# Strange lines in logs



## Twister (Dec 17, 2011)

Hello!

My system is FreeBSD 8.2-RELEASE-p4.

I often read /var/log/messages and /var/log/security. Both files is filled with messages from syslogd. Sometimes I can see strange lines like this:
/var/log/security:

```
Dec 17 20:46:56 gw kernel: ipfw: 2500 Deny UDP 10.7.6.89i:5p35f3 w2:2 4.0.0.2561:55430523  Acciepnt  vUiDa Px l100
Dec 17 20:46:56 gw kernel: 7.6.89:5353 224.0.0.251:5353 out via xl0
Dec 17 20:46:57 gw kernel: l0
Dec 17 20:46:57 gw kernel: ipfw: 65402 Accept UDP 172.31.255.253:5353 224.0.0.251:5353 in via re0
Dec 17 20:46:58 gw kernel: xl0
Dec 17 20:46:58 gw kernel: ipfw: 65402 Accept UDP 172.31.255.253:5353 224.0.0.251:5353 in via re0
Dec 17 20:46:58 gw kernel: ipfw: 65403 Accept TCP 95.29.73.17:26045 172.31.255.153:49532 in via ng0
Dec 17 20:46:58 gw kernel: a xl0
Dec 17 20:47:00 gw kernel: ipfw: i6p5f4w0:3  Accept 6T5C4P0 1272 .A3c1c.e2p5t5 .T1C5P3 :8419.52153. 5291.27.62:2409.55167. 1798:51.03474.32 3i3n. 9v0i:a1 2r2e600
Dec 17 20:47:00 gw kernel: out via ng0
```

/var/log/messages:

```
Dec 17 00:22:15 gw kernel: <<110>ipfw: 65400 Accept TCP 81.25.59.76:52505 194.186.88.10:80 out via ng0
Dec 17 00:22:15 gw kernel: 110>ipfw: 65400 Accept TCP 81.25.59.76:52512 92.122.217.192:80 out via ng0
Dec 17 00:26:01 gw kernel: cc
Dec 17 00:27:47 gw kernel: 5
Dec 17 01:27:48 gw kernel: <<111100>i>pfiwpf:w : 625450000  ADcecneyp t UUDDPP  1100..77..66..8899::55335533  222244..00..00..225511::535533 5i3n  voiau tx lv0i
Dec 17 01:27:48 gw kernel: a
Dec 17 02:30:15 gw kernel: <<111100>>ipifpwf:w : 2650504 00D eAncyc eUpDtP  10U.D7P. 61.08.97:.563.5839 :252345.30 .202.42.501.:05.325531 :i5n3 5v3i ao uxtl 0v
Dec 17 02:30:15 gw kernel: i
Dec 17 20:46:56 gw kernel: .
Dec 17 20:46:56 gw kernel: <<1110>1i0>pifpwf:w : 625450020  ADcecneyp tU DUPD P1 01.07..76..68.98:95:355335 32 2242.40..00..02.5215:15:3553533  oiunt  vviiaa  xxll00
Dec 17 20:46:56 gw kernel:
Dec 17 20:46:57 gw kernel: <<1110>1i0>pipffww: : 62550400 2 DAecncye pUtD PU D1P0 .170..67..869.:8593:55335 32 2242.40..00..02.5215:15:355335 3i n ovuiat  xvlia0
Dec 17 20:46:57 gw kernel: x
Dec 17 20:46:58 gw kernel: <<111010>>iippfwf:w:  25006 5D40e2n yA cUcDePp t1 0U.D7P. 61.08.97:.563.5839 :252345.30 .202.4.20.501.:255315:35 3i5n3  vioaut  xvl0i
Dec 17 20:46:58 gw kernel: a
Dec 17 20:46:58 gw kernel: <<111100>>ipifpfww::  256005 4D0e2n yA ccUeDpPt  1U0DP. 71.06..78.96:.58395:35 23245.30 .202.245.10:.503.5235 1i:n5 3v5i3a  oxult0 v
Dec 17 20:46:58 gw kernel: i
```
System load -  load averages: 0,00 0,00 0,01
I've tested hardware with memtest - all OK. 

I can't understand what it is. I've rebuilt world and twice - kernel with different options. But this lines continue appears in logs.
What this can be?


----------



## jem (Dec 17, 2011)

I've seen this before on my systems and it's been mentioned on these forums.

Basically two logs lines are scrambled together.  If you read them carefully, you can figure out the two messages.

Unfortunately, I can't remember the root cause of it but I don't think it was serious.


----------



## wblock@ (Dec 17, 2011)

See this thread.


----------



## Twister (Dec 18, 2011)

jem said:
			
		

> ...I don't think it was serious.



Thanks for your answer but I think it's serious. Messages about ipfw appear in /var/log/messages. This morning my system had rebooted. And I see in dmesg:
[cmd=]dmesg | less[/cmd]

```
Trying to mount root from ufs:/dev/ad0s3a
WARNING: / was not properly dismounted
ZFS NOTICE: Prefetch is disabled by default on i386 -- to enable,
            add "vfs.zfs.prefetch_disable=0" to /boot/loader.conf.
ZFS filesystem version 4
ZFS storage pool version 15
WARNING: /jail was not properly dismounted
WARNING: /usr was not properly dismounted
WARNING: /var was not properly dismounted
WARNING: /tmp was not properly dismounted
xl0: link state changed to UP
re0: link state changed to UP
e
 i
<<111100>>ipifpw:f w: 2500 6D5e4n02y  AUcDcPe 1p0.t7 .U6D.P8 91:05.375.36 .28294:.503.503. 225214:.503.503. 2i5n1 :v5i3a5 3x lo0u
t
<<111100>>iippffww::  25060 5D4e0n2y  AUcDcPe p1t0 .U7D.P6 .1809.:75.365.38 2924:.503.503. 225214:.503.503. 2i5n 1v:i5a3 5x3l 0o
u
<<111100>>iippffww::  25060 5D4e0n2 yA cUcDepPt  1U0D.P7 .160..879.:65.38593: 5232543. 02.204..205.10:.5235513 :i5n3 5vi3a  oxutl 0vi
a
<<1110>1i0>pifwp: fw: 2500 6D54e02n y AUcDPc e1p0t. 7U.D6P. 8190:5.3573. 62.2849.:05.305.32 5212:45.305.30 .i2n 5v1ia: 5x3l503

<<111010>>iippfwfw::  25006 5D40e2 nAycc eUpDtP  U1D0P. 71.06..78.96:.58395:35 325234 .202.40..02.510:5.325531 :5i35n3  vioaut  xvila0
x
<<11101>i0p>fiwpf:w : 625450020  ADcencye ptU DPU 1D0P. 710..67.8.9:65.38593: 5232543. 02.204..205.10:.5235513: 5i3n 5v3i ao uxt lvi0a

<<1110>10i>ippffww::  265050 4D0e2 nAyc cUeDPp 1t0 .U7D.P6 .1809.:75.36.5893: 5235234 .202.40..02.501.:255315:35 3i5n 3v ioaut  xvila0 x
l0
drm0: [ITHREAD]
<<111010>>iippffww::  250605 402D enAy cUcDePp t1 0U.D7P. 6.1890:.573.563. 8292:45.305.30 .222541.:05.305.32 5i1n: 5v3i5a3 x l0o
u
<<11101>i0pf>wi:p fw: 6542052 00 AcDceenpyt  UUDDPP  1100..77..66..8899::55335533  222244..00..0.02.5215:15:355335 3o uitn  vviiaa  xxll00

9
p
c
 A
5
DP

u
```
Another strange thing - packets in ipfw are processed in a strange order - I can see it with allow log ... and deny log ...

I consider this is happening because the kernel works incorrectly. There is a problem. I can't catch it.


----------



## wblock@ (Dec 18, 2011)

Please see the thread from post #3.  Add that line to your custom kernel config and rebuild.


----------



## Twister (Dec 18, 2011)

wblock@ said:
			
		

> Please see the thread from post #3.  Add that line to your custom kernel config and rebuild.




```
options PRINTF_BUFR_SIZE=128    # Prevent printf output being interspersed.
```
This option is already included in kernel config.


----------



## Twister (Dec 19, 2011)

Hello!

I've rebuilt kernel with PRINTF_BUFR_SIZE=256. Now there is much less interspersed lines in logs. But it sometimes appears.


----------

